# Brittanys Picture Thread



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Aug 24, 2005)

Since everyone else has one..i thought i would make one to show off all my bunnies and their everyday stories.

Heres a couple to get started with.

Chloe






















Lucy--turned 1 august 4th











The babies have all grown up since last time ive posted pictures.

Baby #1 Nahnee






Baby #2 Peanut






Baby #3 Milo---Who is a little trouble maker and loves to dig holes insheets and in the carpet. Thanks to him ive gone threw 5 sheets!






Oreo--Turned 1 July 4th






Jack--He turned 1 May 18th






And Last but not least Jazzy.






Hope you all enjoyed them.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow! Great bunnies. 7 total? Where do you keep them all? Are they all friendly with each other?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

awww! what a sleepy baby!! they are all adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 24, 2005)

Look at that bunny butt! It almost looks human! 

You have some VERY cute rabbits. I think Chloe is my favorite though.

Laura


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Aug 24, 2005)

Acually theres 8 there lol. I keep them all inmy room, except two, they live with my boyfriend. Jack and Oreo are theonly ones who dislike each other. Jack loves oreo and tries to jump upon the dresser to see him. We had to move oreos cage up on the dresserbecause jack is a free roam bun and one time oreo bit his nose whenjack came up to his cage. I cant really bond anyone at themoment because only 3 are spayed/neuterd but nahnee will be spayed soonand im gonna try to see if she can be put with her momma, lucy.

Everyones Favorites are always Chloe and Lucy. Lucy because she so fluffy and the lop ears. And chloe from her big size.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 24, 2005)

My favs are Nahnee and Peanut, I love their colors!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, nahnee is so white in person. Heres a cute little baby picture of her.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 9, 2005)

New Pictures, And their Stories

Oreo, I got him as a companion for my 1st Bunny Tinkerbell. I got himat a petstore when he was 4weeks old. Hes a very sweet sensitive littleguy, he likes being left alone, not much of a people person but hes funto watch and will always make you laugh. 











Lucy, we got her at a different pet store as oreo a month afterTinkerbell died for oreo. He was a little lonely losing his friend sowe waited a month to make sure he wasnt sick. Lucy is a very loveablelittle girl, except she is does not like other bunnies AT ALL. Shelikes to just be by herself, though she does like the ocassional greetwith oreo. On January 30th she gave unexpected birth to 5 littlebabies. 2 didnt make it within the first month but 3 survived. She wasa great mother, though we still do not know how she got pregnant. Shewas currently living with my boyfriend at the time so purhaps hisparents or younger brother? Either way it was a blessing to have them.






Here is her and all of her babies.(Feb. 14th 2005)






Jack- Jack was a christmas present from my boyfriend. We went to theshelter for another Dutch but met him and he seemed so lovey. Hes thetype of bun who wont leave you alone for nothing. He is always tuggingat your pant legs, hoppin up on the couch and constantly beging foryour attention. His bestfriend is my boyfriends Yellow lab, jack willchase him all over the house and you might spot them occasionallydrinking from the same water bowl











Nahnee- Nahnee is one of Lucys Babies, she deffiently took after hermomma body size wise and has her eye lashes. She also took her momssweet personality. We call her the diva acually because she always hasto have things her way.

This is Nahnee asa Baby






Nahnee Now






Milo- Another one of the babies. He is the smallest of the 2 nowliving(peanut passed away). He took after his dad, but is acually alotsmaller then him. He spends 90% of his time on his hind legs andclimbing his cage. He LOVES car rides and will lay in the seat with youand snooze a little. He does have a mean side though, and will give youa good bite or two if you dont get out of his way.

Milo as a baby






Milo now






Jasmine(Jazzy)- We got her at the same petstore as oreo, We had beengoing in there for hay for about 3weeks and noticed no one was buyingher. She does the silliest little binkies ever. Her and chloe havebecome great friends, kind of weird because they are both unspayed.






And Finally Chloe, most know her story. We bought her from a breeder,after seeing how good apollo was with tina i knew i wanted a flemishgiant. It took me a couple months and some time to find a breeder but ifinally did and she is the such a sweet heart.


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Iwuvbunbuns72 wrote*


>



How could you not love a face like that!!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah i know, i dont think anyone can resist thecuteness of a Lop. I'll be getting a Holland Lop around christmas.Their due the 14th, and we go pick one out on the 1st of december...soexpect some cute holland baby pictures.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 9, 2005)

Loverly Bunnies, i LOVE the baby pictures!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

Nahnee is the cutest baby EVER!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 10, 2005)

SO cute brit! i cant get enough of those baby pics.. lucy looks like such a princess!


----------



## doodle (Nov 10, 2005)

I love all your bunnies. :hearts: Thepicture of Lucy with all her babies is soooo sweet. What agood momma bun. :hearts:


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 10, 2005)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> SO cute brit! i cant get enough of those baby pics.. lucylooks like such a princess!


Thanks Nat, Yes as you can tell she is the princess. I think i spoil her a little too much.

Chloe has me wraped around her little finger also, she knows exactlywhenits her time torunout of the cage,and if you are a minute late she will scratch and claw at the door. 

Freddysmom- Yes she was deffiently a little cutie.The others werebeautiful, but she had those fat cheeks and was so fat like a littletennis ball.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 10, 2005)

What beautiful babies!! 

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2005)

So beautiful! I love Nahnee and Milo's baby pics. Their little faces change so much as they mature.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

What an adorable bunch of little sweeties.

I must admit I just love Chloe. She's such a pretty girl.

Tina


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 10, 2005)

Milo is my favorite!

_______________
Nadia


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn and Slavetoabunny

Tina- Yes she is a very Beautiful Girl. Shes kind of odd though, shelikes when you put her ears in your pocket. I got some pictures, illupload them later.

Honeypot- Everyone loves the mean boy of the bunch.


----------



## Spring (Nov 10, 2005)

Awww. Baby bunnies are probably the CUTEST thingon earth. I remember when I got my bunny Pepsi, when she was 8 weeksold and she was so tiny! She could fit in the palm of my hand and withears the sze of half my pinky finger! They are so fluffy and have softfur.. Aww I miss her when she was a baby . Too bad I didn't talk anypictures of her when she was a baby! I took some new pictures so I justhave to wait until they get devoloped then maybe ask If i can get a CDof the picture .

Woah how much does Chloe weigh! She must have poops almost the size of the lab! hehe . :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2005)

Totally beautiful bunnies, each and every one of them. you are sooo lucky 

Jan


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Spring wrote:*


> Awww. Baby bunnies are probably the CUTEST thing on earth. Iremember when I got my bunny Pepsi, when she was 8 weeks old and shewas so tiny! She could fit in the palm of my hand and with ears the szeof half my pinky finger! They are so fluffy and have soft fur.. Aww Imiss her when she was a baby . Too bad I didn't talk any pictures ofher when she was a baby! I took some new pictures so I just have towait until they get devoloped then maybe ask If i can get a CD of thepicture .
> 
> Woah how much does Chloe weigh! She must have poops almost the size of the lab! hehe . :bunnydance:


Chloe is around 18lbs. I havent weighed her in 3months and from lookingat her she looks alot bigger. When i first got her i thoughtthe poos would be BIG but their really not. I mean their alot biggerthen the dwarfs but not meat ball size(as i thought lol)

The babies were 3weeks old in those pictures, i loved that time, itswhen they just got into the "im curious about everything" stage. Ivegot a couple videos of them as babies i'll post another time. When theywere around 6months they chewed the charger cord to my camcorder so ihavent been able to get those videos uploaded.


----------



## Spring (Nov 10, 2005)

Hehe what a big girl  She must be almsotimpossible to handle! I wouldn't want to be kicked by those big feet!With bunnies, the bigger the better! Hehe  Yup baby bunnies arepriceless, reminds you that there IS some innocence thesedaysinthisbig worldworld!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 10, 2005)

Shes acually the easiest to handle lol. You canscoop her up like a big old baby and she loves it. THe dwarfs are theone who i spend 3hours chasing around the room.

My boyfriend did got kicked by her once, now he makes me pick her up.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Got another little furbaby to add to my list : ) We went to a rabbit show today and of course again i didnt leave empty handed.

Hes a BEW Holland lop...nameless at the moment so im open for suggestions.


----------



## Spring (Nov 20, 2005)

Aee! So cute! I had a little holland lop namedTootsie but she died of either snuffles, horrible diarhea, ormalnutrition. I had gotten her from an auction, baaad idea. What aboutVanilla?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 20, 2005)

That baby Holland is GORGEOUS!!! I'm so jealous!

He looks like a little angel. 

Laura


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 20, 2005)

He is a little angel. Hes so laid back, ill haveto get used to that since all my buns it takes hours to chasearound. The breeder wanted 150 for him but let him go for 100since my boyfriend didnt have the extra 50 dollars. Those blue eyessucked me in instantly.


----------



## doodle (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know Hollands were thatexpensive. I'm glad she let you have him even though youdidn't have the other $50 because besides being gorgeous, it soundslike he has a personality to die for. 
:inlove:


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hes show quality she said, he wouldnt pose verygood when she was showing me how to pose him. We picked mainly onPersonality this time...he just happend to have the looksalso It was between him and a French lop...the breeder ofthe frenchies was so nice and very funny. He was showing ushow he sexes his baby bunnies and what to look for in a good qualityfrench lop. It was a small show but i met alot of nicebreeders and judges. 

It was fun watching the youth prepare, a kid around 10years of age wastrying to get his netherland to shed some pounds chasing him around thebleachers.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2005)

How kissable is this little face?:kiss:. I think his name should be 'Mine' 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2005)

What a little beauty! I would have been sucked in too. How could anyone resist those blue eyes.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 21, 2005)

How beautiful BEW are so gorgeous:inlove:.






Honestly the amount of people on here with holland lops are making me very jelous! I must have!!

Any names yet?

Vickie


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 21, 2005)

So cute, he looks like a little "Snowball" to me.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 21, 2005)

He could be a "Beau" because that's sort of the name of what he is-BEW. And because he's such a lady's man!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol yeah he sure is a ladies man! Chloe is veryinto him, even though shes 10times his size. He scarred thecrap out of me this morning, i walked in to feed them and looked in hiscage and he was laying on his side with his eyes wide open, i thoughthe had passed so i run over and shake him and he poped up.Next week he will be going for his first check up, the vet was bookedthis weekend due to thanksgiving So hopefully he is 100% healthy.

We have 3 names... Polar, Brutus(Ohio states mascot) or the name thebreeder named him, Berg. Its such a hard decision because iwant the perfect name.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!

We finally named the BEW boy Dash.:bunnydance: I think it fits him verywell. Heres some new updated photos of my Furkids...with an extra.

Dash





















Nahnee






Milo






Lucy






Jazzy






Chloe, She acually got her ears in michaels pocket herself. She layedlike that for a good half hour...her ears must have needed warmed up lol






And this is My kitty Binx, I rescued him a year ago. Hes the meanestcat you will ever meet but hes starting to get a little better. I havemillions of scars from him attacking me out of nowhere, still i wontget him declawed : )


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 26, 2005)

They are all such cuties ! Dash has the most amazing eyes, and it certainly looks like he has made himself at home

Jan


----------

